# Possibly moving to a new barn!



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Only $550 for all of that?!? :shock: I'm comin where you are!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Only $550 for all of that?!? :shock: I'm comin where you are!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know! I couldnt believe it myself! Theres so much area of pasture, and i love the feeling of my horse being safe. I cant wait to move her!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I'm drooling.


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

Breella said:


> I'm drooling.


When i first walked in there, i swear it was like a dream. My mare isn't gonna know what to do! Lol.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

$1,000 per horse?!? My, times have changed. Where I'm from, full care rarely exceeds $400 per horse. Yowza.


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

RunSlideStop said:


> $1,000 per horse?!? My, times have changed. Where I'm from, full care rarely exceeds $400 per horse. Yowza.


Yeahhh :/ It was ALOT! an it wasnt even that nice. Sooo excited!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

im drooling too! our barn is more of the cobwebby place  not upscale like that but our stalls are solid and safe as is our fence. But .. i guess you get what you pay for. we can only charge 250 for full board here.. if we could get 550-1000 we'd have a lot more money to have a nicer joint! 


Im drooling at that barn!


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

The people are soooo nice. And the owner is a woman. The past two places I've been at we're both men, and I didn't feel like I could act like myself. But she's super nice. I just have to work out a day to get her over there now. And believe me, when she gets there, there's going to be a ton I new pictures! Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, it looks super nice! The barns around here don't even come close to that, although they're about half the price. I'd love to eventually board somewhere like that though.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh my! That barn is absolutely beautiful! It most certianly sounds like a better place to move to. 

I'm jealous, I would LOVE to board a horse there. It seems so serene and peaceful.


----------



## AllegroAdante (Sep 28, 2008)

Have you moved her yet? I want to see more pictures!!


----------



## Walk It Out (Jun 26, 2012)

Not yet we haven't. Hopefully we will this week or the next. And A LOT of pictures will be posted when we get there! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

It looks great. But wow you have paid a $1000.00 for broad. Now $550.00. I am so blessed that we are able to keep my guys at my home.


----------

